# Who has a reliable SR20DET swap?



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I want to know before I spend more money then I care to- if I purchase a SR20DET (low milage) and put it into a 240 and run it at between 250-300HP how fast is something going to go wrong. I know the facts guys, right now I want to hear from actual owners and everyday drivers of DET's running 250-300HP. Again, I am very smart with the Nissan stuff, I have a subscription to all the magazines and I know the DET is unstoppable etc. etc. etc. but lets hear it straight from the horses mouth eh? 

how long have you been driving it for?
have you had any problems?
how many miles are on your engine?
does it feel strong?
how much did you spend when all is said and done?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

i've been hearing of lots of blown engines and tranny's from ppl I know in the scene around Tampa. I really don't know what to think anymore. they could be stupid, or shit could just be breaking. Last show I was at dude had a DET and he just got there and something blew (car was undrivable). Didn't leave the best impression on my brain.

By no means do I feel this is a weak engine, I just need some more info before I buy a 240.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Things ive had or are common among SR drivers over here:
Gearbox
Waterpump
Clutch (replace plate and master cylinder)
Power steering failure
Turbo/manifold gaskets (these happen quite often but you can do them yourself if you learn)
Bad earth
Brake master cylinder
LSD
Idle Air Control valve
Splitting of vacuum hoses (replace with silicon)
Radiator failure
Youll go through rear tyres like nothing else 

Most of those things you can replace or will replace in the swap with stronger better items. For example the stock clutch is crap but once I replaced it its like driving a new car.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

the most common thing i hear in the states is a bashed oil pan. but that's easily replaceable since you'll be able to check out your engine at the time you get it. 

a huge thing that happened to someone i knew was that he spun a bearing and had to spend huge amounts of cash to replace it.


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

I dont own one, but, a few of my friends do.

Youll get real familiar with changing gaskets, stripping clutches, IC hoses poping off, buying rear tires, and trouble shooting idle problems (when they occur).

Youll also become obsessed with:

Staring at your engine

Driving your car

And trying to make it faster


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I had a DET in my old sentra. It ran strong for over 2 years. Never had a problem. In fact, I never once had to take the valve cover off. And it was ran hard for those 2 years. And from what I've heard about it, it is still running as strong as ever after I sold it. That's why I've stayed loyal to nissan. They build rock solid motors.


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

here is a site with technical information on just about every nissan motor using turbos. Worth a look...


http://klohiq.tripod.com/cars/240sx/swap.html


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

just to fix that guys error on the maxima motors (VQ3xDE)

that ceiling is low and the redline is 6500.

he's right about the VQ30DE, it has horrible top end, but can be fixed with the MEVI (Middle Eastern Variable Intake).

they are VERY boost friendly. there is a guy on the ORG with a custom turbo setup pushin 496hp and 5xxtq to the wheels on stock internals... hehe


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *I want to know before I spend more money then I care to- if I purchase a SR20DET (low milage) and put it into a 240 and run it at between 250-300HP how fast is something going to go wrong. I know the facts guys, right now I want to hear from actual owners and everyday drivers of DET's running 250-300HP. Again, I am very smart with the Nissan stuff, I have a subscription to all the magazines and I know the DET is unstoppable etc. etc. etc. but lets hear it straight from the horses mouth eh?
> 
> how long have you been driving it for?
> have you had any problems?
> ...


the whp record for the SR20DET block stands at 539whp right now.....thats with *stock* crank, rods, and pistons. you can find more info about the record breaking car here.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=32626 

on a side note, i helped my buddy jon with his swap into a S13. right now it has a 60-1, but he is switching out to a smaller t3/t4 for some weird reason.....i think he said drifting or something like that  the car runs great! we did run into the dented oil pan issue though....easy fix with a mallet.


























i want one


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Who has a reliable SR20DET swap?*



javierb14 said:


> *the whp record for the SR20DET block stands at 539whp right now.....thats with stock crank, rods, and pistons. you can find more info about the record breaking car here.
> *


There is no way a stock internal SR is going to last long at this power level. Also it is in no way streetable. But i spose it shows what an sr can do.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

its on a standalone, sure looks streetable to me 

high boost
http://www.full-race.com/gallerys/videos/videos/015.wmv

low boost
http://www.full-race.com/gallerys/videos/videos/016.wmv

high boost dyno
http://www.full-race.com/gallerys/videos/videos/017.wmv


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

OMG Javier that high boost run vs the SS is crazy, it gave me a rush watching it.

I agree though that @ 539WHP his days are limited. that car is in FL right? I spoke to them on the phone b4 and helped them with some Internet issues if its them. if it is them they blew a couple DET's getting there no?

I am serious about running some boost next year, I've waited long enough. I appreciate the responses from all you. I am die hard Nissan no way will I be going another route, but I haven't chkd on the boards in a while and I wanted to see what a post like that would drag up, maybe some negative experiences. 

Pretty impressed that theres not one serious negative post yet especially considering how many ppl on this board have DET's.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Nice work Javier. I look forward to visiting the full-race team once my RB swap is completed.


----------



## focus (Jul 28, 2002)

Doesn't seem like anyone is answering your question.

Call Xataracing they have done a bunch swaps. Perhaps they could give you phone numbers of there customers.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

javierb14 said:


> *its on a standalone
> *


What does that have to do with it?

If you plant it in third doing a reasonable speed you are gonna lose it unless you are wearing r-comps


----------

